# Downhilllenker am CrossCountry Bike?



## DeepDownB (16. Dezember 2003)

Was haltet ihr vfon der Idee einen Downhilllenker an ein stinknoermales CC Rad dranzubauen? Also ich hab das gemacht und ich glaube die neuen werden auch so verkauft, der Fahrspass ist auf jedenfall gestiegen bei mir...


----------



## LRG-Mitglied (16. Dezember 2003)

Autsch, nen Downhilllenker (3 l's) am CC-Bike? Iss ja grauenhaft. OK, bequemer vielleicht, aber CC iss nun mal kein bequemer Sport 
ausserdem: das Geeewicht leidet und die Aerodynamik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Dezember 2003)

hab mir jetzt auch ne Rizer von Ritchey bestellt und werde sehen ob das Fahrgefühl wirklich spürbar besser ist. zum Heizen ist sicher mein 56 cm breiter Ritchey besser aber der Rizer Pro sollte noch gehen. 

Auch wenn ich lange darüber nachgedacht habe, ob ich die mir die 100 gramm mehr wirklich ans Bike holen sollte.

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Snake (18. Dezember 2003)

Kommt ja drauf an, was Du mit dem Bike vorhast. 

Ich persönlich fahre super gerne bergauf und darum kommen an mein Bike Hörnchen. Außerdem gefällt mir das von der Optik her besser. Hörnchen + gekröpfter Lenker ? :kotz: 

Bin aber auch schon mal ein Bike mit dem DH-Lenker gefahren und es bringt einiges an Komfort. Also, wenn es Dir persönlich gefällt, warum nicht?


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Dezember 2003)

da muss ich dir recht geben, snake. 

Gekröpfter Lenker + Hörnchen 

:kotz:

aber ich finde auch so hörnchen hässlich. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Dezember 2003)

ich persönlich fahre einen carbon rizer von pazzaz und hab den deshalb gekauft weil ioch wenigstens etwas komfort will und ich will den lenker auch nimmer missen,wiegt mit lenkerstopfen glatte190g


----------



## k2r rider (19. Dezember 2003)

auf jeden fall xc-bike mit riser bar! fuhr dieses jahr alle rennen so, ich kann's nur jedem empfehlen! vor allem das handling in technischen, steilen passagen ist um welten besser. und bei touren ist's sowieso viel angenehmer.....


----------



## Airborne (19. Dezember 2003)

ich hab mir einen FSA XC190 montiert, wiegt auch nur luftige 190g und ist als 25mm Riser und aus 40mm Riser zu haben.

Momentan günstig bei www.mtb-restposten.de - der dazu passende XC-120 Vorbau hat Titanschrauben schon mit drin 

Ein guter Riser kann Hörnchen überflüssig machen!

Torsten


----------



## Miro266 (19. Dezember 2003)

Ein Downhilllenker an einem CC racebike ist so wie ein Ferrari mit einer Anhänger Kupplung!

mfg Bergfloh


----------



## polo (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Miro266 _
> *Ein Downhilllenker an einem CC racebike ist so wie ein Ferrari mit einer Anhänger Kupplung!
> 
> mfg Bergfloh *



  


Und wer mit dem Komfort-Argument kommt, möge sich einen anderen Vorbau dranschrauben!


----------



## k2r rider (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ein anderer Vorbau mit einem Riserbar vergleichen?!?   ein Riserbar hat einen völlig anderen Effekt..... zudem lässt sich das Bike einfacher handlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Kaiser (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich fahre schon seit Jahren einen Downhillvorbau mit Downhill Lenker und abgesägten Höhrnchen. 

Da der Lenker breiter ist, hat man erheblich bessere Kontrolle beim Downhill. Beim Uphill machen sich die abgesägten Höhrnchen gut. 

CC mit Downhilllenker gibt es bei Steppenwolf als Option.

Gruß


----------



## Airborne (19. Dezember 2003)

@ miro  - polo  - k2r rider

euch ist schon klar, das er damit nur Riser Lenker meinte, also  nicht unbedingt 400g schwere Lenker.

Torsten


----------



## SteffenScott (19. Dezember 2003)

nen gter rizer wiegt ca.170g nd wegen den 50g mehr mag ich lieber komfort haben
bei anderen teilen is mir das gewicht wichtig aber beim lenker nem ich gern die 6ca.70g mehr in kauf


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo 

wie empfindet ihr das bessere Fahrgefühl ? Also ich kann mir nur vorstellen das man durch den breiteren Lenker genauer steuern kann und nicht an so nem kurzen Hebel hängt. 

Aber wie ist das mit der Steigfähigkeit des Vorderrads. Ich finde es mittlerweile fast besser wenn das Vorderrad nicht umbedingt am Boden klebt und man sich wie auf ne Streckbank setzen muss. Mir gefällt es z.B. wenn man auch mal lässig durch ne Pfütze surfen kann ( auf den Hinterrad durchfahren ) ohne das man sich erst nen Bruch heben muss und durch die Unkontrollierbarkeit das Vorderrad in eine Richtung verreist ( meist rechts ) 

Ist das Anheben des Vorderrads leichter zu erreichen als mit nem flachen lenker ???

Eure Erfahrungen sind gefragt 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (19. Dezember 2003)

dh-lenker, ganz klar.
aufrechter is immer besser ... 

mal im ernst, der gerade lenker ist für mich ein übrigbleibsel aus der zeit, als man noch race-bike sagte, mtbs möglichst lange und unbequeme streckbänke ohne federgabel waren und einen geraden lenker und poppige farbe brauchten, um sich signifikant von mamas kettler alu rad zu unterscheiden.

f*u*c*k* auf die 40 gramm, wenns bequemer ist und wenn man das will.


----------



## rob (20. Dezember 2003)

früher bin ich auch einen geraden lenker gefahren, aber seit drei jahren habe ich den lowrider von syntace. auch weil das oberrohr so sehr flach ist.

ein etwas breiterer riser bringt nicht nur auf geraden strecken eine angenehmere (und dabei nicht viel unaerodynamischere) sitzposition und bergab eine bessere kontrolle, sondern man entwickelt damit gerade bei steilen oder technisch schwierigen bergaufpassagen im wiegetritt viel mehr druck.


rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E30 (23. Dezember 2003)

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht ein DH Lenker an mein Bike schraub. Da ich doch recht viele Abfahrten auf meinem Haustrail hab, erscheint es mir doch sinnvoll->Handling.
Und wenn ich wegen den paar Gramm mehr nicht mehr vom Fleck kommen, dann mach ich was total falsch.

Übrigens ich hab auch BMX - Pedale an meinem Bike ( die guten alten von GT, aber ich werde bald wechseln). Jeder so wie er es will.


----------



## #easy# (23. Dezember 2003)

wenn überhaupt ein Lenker  dann doch wohl nur ein geraden, ist doch klar 

easy


----------



## cruiser007 (23. Dezember 2003)

Jeder hat ne andere Meinung!
Des kommt glaub ich auch auf deine
Körpergröße drauf an.
Um so größer um so weiter runter willst du!
Gruss cruiser007


----------



## rüdi__ (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
habe seit 4 Tagen den Ritchey Rizer Carbon 66cm breit und bin damit schon meinen Haustrail gefahren, war über das tolle Handling erstaunt. Bergauf zuckten die Hände zwar nach den nicht vorhandenen Hörnchen aber bin ohne Probleme hochgekommen und runter hat es viel mehr Spaß gemacht als früher.

So long
rüdi


----------



## 13" (30. Dezember 2003)

Falls jemand interresse an einem Ritchey Rizer hat ich verkauf grad bei ebay einen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3649717094&category=9200

MFG 13"


----------



## Fireman (31. Dezember 2003)

Also:
-Ein Downhilllenker ist auch nicht schwerer als ein normaler + Barends.
-Bei einem Downhilllenker nehmen die Hände meiner Meinung nach eine gesündere Stellung ein, sie bilden meist eine Linie mit den Armen. 
-Steilstücke berghoch kann man besser überwinden, da man viel besser am Lenker ziehen kann; ich glaube man spart da Kraft!!!
-Bergrunter sollen die besser sein (ich merke da keinen größen Unterschied, entweder kann man fahren oder nicht!).
-Michael Weiss (Ghost) wurde auf einem Downhilllenker Europameister U 23
-Ich fahre auf einem Downhilllenker seit November und habe ihn so eingestellt, dass der Niveau Unterschied zwischen Sattel - Lenker gleich meinem Alten Lenker blieb, weil ich trotz des Lenkers eine sportliche Sitzposition einnehmen will.
-Ich sehe den unterschied nicht in der Höhe des Lenkers, sondern in seiner Biegung. Bei einem Ritchey WCS beträgt der so 3-4°, bei einem Ritchey Rizer 8-9°
-also ich finde nicht das ein Rizer ein Stil-Bruch im Design darstellt!
-wie gesagt, ihr könnt ja auch einen anderen Vorbau montieren, so dass der Niveau Unterschied gleich bleibt


Ich freue mich jetzt schon darauf, den Lenker im Rennen zu testen!


Ciao und Happy Trails


----------



## 328 (1. Januar 2004)

Einige de besten Biker der Welt  ham nen Rizer montiert !

Geschmacksache, Vorteil oder Nachteil gegenüber 
einem Flatbar gibts glaub ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## kleinenbremer (2. Januar 2004)

na toll. hatte mich grade dafür entschieden, meinen graden zu behalten, jetzt zweifle ich schon wieder.


----------



## Cubeteam (4. Januar 2004)

@Alle die schon nen Rizzer an ihren CC-Bike haben:
Wie breit fahrt ihr die Rizzer denn?
Ich hab meinen normalen Race Face Air Alooy im moment auf 580mm und komme gut zurecht. 
Is dann ein 630mm breiter Rizzer nicht was zu breit?


----------



## insider 99 (8. Januar 2004)

ich hab mir gestern auch mal nen billigen dh lenker ra gebaut. halt so nen billigen dünnen, also auch net zu schwer.

ich find es fährt sich viel besser als vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-lappen (8. Januar 2004)

so mädels jetzt feheln euch nurnoch stabielität feeling und federweg eines dh bikes und schon fährt es sich noch viel besser


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Januar 2004)

@ lappen 

ich denke das ein DH Bike jedem aus diesen Bereich keinen SPaß machen würde, da es schlicht weg zu langsam und schwerfällig ist auch wenn es sich vielleicht zum Spaß haben und schieben gut eignet 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## SteffenScott (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jackass1987 _
> *@ lappen
> 
> ich denke das ein DH Bike jedem aus diesen Bereich keinen SPaß machen würde, da es schlicht weg zu langsam und schwerfällig ist auch wenn es sich vielleicht zum Spaß haben und schieben gut eignet
> ...



ausnahmen bestätigen die regel ich ba mir grad nen harcore fr auf mit boxxer usw.


----------



## der-lappen (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jackass1987 _
> *@ lappen
> 
> ich denke das ein DH Bike jedem aus diesen Bereich keinen SPaß machen würde, da es schlicht weg zu langsam und schwerfällig ist auch wenn es sich vielleicht zum Spaß haben und schieben gut eignet
> ...





stimmt ihr müsst auch noch euren fahrbereich tauschen von cc in dh und dann wird es auch heißen cc ler auf dh bike total´krass .... seit offener neuem gegenüber ...


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Januar 2004)

da war keine wirkliche Kritik aber ich denke es kann sich keiner der CCler vorstellen mit einem 15-17 kg Fully durch die Gegend zu fahren. Ich meine der Einsatzzweck bestimmt das Bike und bei CC kann man nicht wirklich was mit nem DH bike anfangen. 

Ich zweifle aber keinesfalls an, dass man mit nem DH Bike jede Menge Spaß haben kann 

Mfg Jackass


----------



## SteffenScott (8. Januar 2004)

klar geht meine schüssel mit 17kg, schwerer als mein ccler mit 9,7 aber es is trotzdem verdammt geil die dh strecke runter zu rocken oder nen paar treppen gaps zu springen
und die fahrtechnik kann man auch noch trainieren und da hab ich schon manchmal gedacht jetzt mach ich nen abflug und es ist nix passiert


----------



## insider 99 (10. Januar 2004)

ich fahr hauptsächlich dirt und dual slalom und ich fahr trozdem gern mal mit meim cc bike ne schöne tour. naja hab mein cc ler auch halt auch mit n bisschen mehr federweg und nem dh lenker und kurzem vorbau ausgerüstet, weil ich wenn ich ne tour fahr halt auch gern mal n paar drops ect. mach. und auch mit meim cc-ler mal  eben ne freeride strecke runter saus wenns sich ergiebt.

aber ich fahr trozdem hauptsächlich dirt, street, dual mit meim schönen dirt bike des mit ca 13kilos net mahl schwer is


----------



## bluehotel (13. Januar 2004)

hey leute...

ich fahre auch beides cc-tour und dh-fr.

ich denke, daß es eine frage des ziels ist, was man gerade für eine waffe wählt:
wenn ich kurz spaß haben will oder einfach nur konsumieren, dann wähle ich das 18kg fully und gehe was in der stadt springen oder fahre nach willingen (in einen bike-park).
dafür muß man sich nur mit protektoren einkleiden und dann draufhalten.

wenn ich aber mehr zeit habe und das wetter schön ist, dann suche ich die innere befriedigung, denn weg, den ich runter will auch vorher zu erarbeiten, indem ich ihn rauf fahre, was bie den ganzen lift und shuttle geschichte im dh nicht geht.
somit ist es für mich mehr sport und weniger hobby.

die bikeparks sind nämlich nichts weiteres als ein puff. man fährt da hin, um ohne liebe abzuspritzen. kein langes vorspiel, keine erarbeiten - nur geld für die liftkarte und dann ballern.

der verkleich fiel mir und eine cc-kollegen auf dem weg zum freeriden ein.

um beim thema zu bleiben: ich fahre auf dem cc-bike auch einen syntace vector, weil das mit dem umstellen dann nicht so groß ist. bei hörnchen fühle ich mich immer beengt. diese angst stammt wohl von dem anderen bike. als ich die barends abgeschraubt hatte, verlor auch der gerade cc-lenker seine daseinsberechtigung.

was den druck mit dem riser angeht, wenn man im wiegetritt ist, so habe ich subjektiv mehr kraft im system, wenn ich mit hörnchen ziehe und drücke...!


----------



## Heizerer (23. Januar 2004)

hallo Freunde des Extremen,

es gibt wohl nur 2 Motivationen für einen DH Lenker am CCBike:

entweder der Optik wegen

oder der erhöhten Lenkerposition wegen (+ breiter und + größ. Winkel) = Komfort

Fakt ist aber auch, daß du bei reinem Lenkertausch (ohne entsprechende Vorbauanpassung) mit einem DHler sehr viel weniger Power in die Pedale kriegst

und beim CC gehts nun mal mehr um Geschwindigkeit als um Allroundeigenschaften

außerdem sieht ein echter DHler an einem 120iger Vorbau mit negativ Winkel schon recht be******** aus


Nix für Ungut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (23. Januar 2004)

Also in CC-*Rennen* habe ich noch keinen Rizer gesehen.
Der ist sicher komfortabler und besser für die Handgelenke,
aber mehr Druck auf die Pedale bekommt man garantiert mit
einem kurzen (530mm), geraden Lenker. Man braucht halt mehr
Kraft in den Armen. Ein positiver nebeneffekt ist, dass man viel
besser durch Engstellen (oder lahme Fahrer) kommt. Wer z. B.
mal den SBM in Furtwangen mit einem Rizer gefahren ist, der weis,
was ich meine. 

Ach ja, rein optisch finde ich's sowieso völlig unpassend, aber das
ist ja letztendlich Geschmacksache.

Thb


----------



## DeepDownB (27. Januar 2004)

Jo danke für die vilen comments.
hab mir jetzt ein DH Lenker montiert, und ich muß sagen es ist ein ganz anderes fahrgefühl. Incl. federgabel ist das ganze viel softer und chilliger...  
Ich glaube SOFT ist genau das richtige wort dafür. Bin allerdings noch nicht im gelände gewesen. glaube schon dass ich bergauf etwas probleme bekommen werde. weil ich den vorbau nicht geändert hab. müßte ein en spacer rausnehmen dann gehts bestimmt aber ich glaub ich bau mirn fully und mach da wieder nen graden dran. dann hab ich 2 und kann nach laune aussuchen...
Danke DeepDownB  
Ride On


----------



## SaschaW (28. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mir bei Ebay nen Concept DH lenker mit Deore Schalt/Bremseinheit ersteigert für 13.90.

Der Lenker ist Relativ leicht ca.190g.Hab abgesägte Höhrnchen drangemacht, und das Fahrgefühl ist besser.

Wäre es zu empfehlen, wenn ich nen CC Race fahr, den graden lenker dranzumachen??

MfG Sascha


----------



## Airborne (28. Januar 2004)

nö...warum?

Ich fahre auch nen 190g Lenker mit Hörnchen: FSA XC190 ein 1" Riser mit Ritchey WCS Hörnchen dran.

Bei allem Leichtbau - die Ergonomie ist wichtiger!

Torsten


----------



## SaschaW (29. Januar 2004)

Dann ist ja gut.Hätte auch keín bock den lenker oft zu wechseln.

MfG sascha


----------



## masterali (29. Januar 2004)

Ganz einfach:

CC + DH-Lenker = TOTSÜNDE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ersatzspeiche (30. Januar 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach:
> 
> CC + DH-Lenker = TOTSÜNDE!!!



*lol* naja wenn du meinst, ich fahre zwar eh ein ungewöhnliches bike bei cc rennen und werde am start wegen des rizers und meiner beiden fetten albert mäntel meist schräg angeguckt, aber das passive sicherheitsgefühl und der das wissen im hinterkopf das du im notfall mit nem rizer besser reagieren kannst motivieren und machen schneller. glaubs mir


----------



## SaschaW (31. Januar 2004)

Sicherheit geht vor dem Aussehen,stimmts??

MfG Sascha


----------



## Thunderbird (31. Januar 2004)

@ SaschaW & Ersatzspeiche:
Reden wir hier vom Mountainbiken oder von Gesundheitssport für Senioren?   
Ich mach den Sport doch nicht,damit ich 2 Jahre länger lebe. Risiko ist für mich
gerade der Reiz am Biken. 

Ja, ein Rizer ist leichter kontrollierbar, also für Anfänger meinetwegen OK, aber 
wer gut fahren kann ist mit kurzem, geraden Lenker schneller. 

@ masterali: Du sagst es. Lass uns diese Ungläubigen steinigen!    

Thb


----------



## SaschaW (31. Januar 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ SaschaW & Ersatzspeiche:
> Reden wir hier vom Mountainbiken oder von Gesundheitssport für Senioren?
> Ich mach den Sport doch nicht,damit ich 2 Jahre länger lebe. Risiko ist für mich
> gerade der Reiz am Biken.
> ...



Ich bin doch noch ein Anfänger, beschäftige mich mit Mtbiken erst seit ca. 1/2 jahr!!!    

MfG Sascha


----------



## Thunderbird (31. Januar 2004)

@ SaschaW: also gut, du darfst mit Rizer fahren. Mit Sondergenehmigung.   
Schreib' dann mal, wenn du bekehrt worden bist.   

Thb


----------



## SaschaW (31. Januar 2004)

geht klar


----------



## hammertaler (31. Januar 2004)

SaschaW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin doch noch ein Anfänger, beschäftige mich mit Mtbiken erst seit ca. 1/2 jahr!!!
> 
> MfG Sascha



Ich bin zwar nicht mehr ganz neu dabei, habe aber im vergangenen Herbst den geraden Lenker gegen einen Rizer ausgetauscht - und muss sagen, war eine gute Entscheidung. Wenn ich mit 60 Sachen einen Forstweg runterrausche finde ich Kontrolle angebracht - und die ist mit einem Lenker in Salzstangenformat nicht da bzw. bremst den Vorwärtsdrang bergab.
Bergauf kann ich ja dann immer noch am Rizer schmal greifen - eigentlich spricht aus meiner Sicht alles für den Rizer und ich werde mit Sicherheit den Lenker dranlassen.
Ist halt nur nicht stylish

Mfg Frank


----------



## Airborne (3. Februar 2004)

Nicht Stylish? ich finde das optisch garnet verkehrt.

Torsten


----------



## SaschaW (3. Februar 2004)

joa stimmt, ich poste nacher mal ein bild von meinem...

MfG Sascha


----------



## xc- kampfsau (3. Februar 2004)

Ich fahr seitm Herbst auch n race face air rizer und bin damit nicht langsamer als mit n graden Lenker.
Gerade die verbesserte Kontrolle bei Abfahrten reduziert die Fahrzeit für so manche Tour. Als leidenschaftlicher Schrauber hab ich auch kein Problem damit mir vor nem Rennen nen andern Vorbau- Lenker ans Bike zu montieren, wenn es sein müsste.
Gerade bei dem rutschigen Mistwetter im Moment, find ich nen breiteren Lenker praktischer.

Habe aber an meinem alten Stevens nen Ultrakurzen Lenker (46cm) um schnell durch die City zu kommen und nicht an Schildern und Autospiegeln hängenzu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apastron (9. März 2004)

Schwerpunkt Bergab: besser den Rizer Lenker
Schwerpunkt Bergauf: besser den geraden Lenker mit Barends

Da ich bei meinen Touren 90% der Zeit mit bergauf fahren und nur 10% der Zeit mit bergab/Trails fahren beschäftigt bin, lautet meine Entscheidung: gerader Lenker + Barends

 apastron


----------



## 328 (9. März 2004)

Reine Geschmakssache, keine wirklicher unterschied....
aja eins noch:

Michael Weiss Europameister  OX  U/23







Ps der hat immer nen Rizer montiert !


----------



## epic_evolution (9. März 2004)

Jeder, wie er am besten zurecht kommt, oder? auch wenn ich regelmäßig Prügel von selbsternannten "Bike-Ethikern" kassier: Rizer & Hörner bleiben an meinem Hobel, ich fahr dat  Teil schließlich, bergauf, bergab, bergauf, bergab, bergauf, bergab, bergauf, bergab, bergauf, bergab... aso, sorry Fingerkrampf     

Greetz


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2004)

Hi,

habe vor kurzem extra einen schmaleren geraden montiert. In der Nordeifel gibt es sehr viele schmale Bach-/Flußüberbrückungen, in denen ich immer hängen blieb, während meine Kumpels da durch heizten...  
Will das breite gekröpfte Teil nicht mehr sehen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## petcash (10. März 2004)

ich finde, man sollte schon unterscheiden ob ein riser an ein HT oder ein (CC-)Fully geschraubt wird; letzteres überlege ich mir nämlich gerade nach Lesen der letzten Seiten.

Was das Gewicht betriftt, so wiegt ein CC-Lenker MIT Hörnchen ( ein paar Gramm hin oder her) genausoviel wie ein Riser (=kein DH-Prügel!)

Womit auch meine Meinung klar sein dürfte,
Riser nur OHNE Barends sonst  :kotz: 

grüße  an alle (egal welcher lenkerfraktion   )
petcash


----------



## DeepDownB (17. März 2004)

danke ihr seid spitze


----------



## xdream1328 (18. März 2004)

LRG-Mitglied schrieb:
			
		

> OK, bequemer vielleicht, aber CC iss nun mal kein bequemer Sport



   

was ist das für eine einstellung bitte...


----------



## Babu (3. April 2004)

also, ich fahre sehr viele touren, und mit dem gleichen bike auch en bisschen freeride. daher hab ich beschlossen mir ein dh-lenker dranzuschrauben. sieht zwar ziemlich komisch aus, istmir aber egal. 


Gruß

Babu


----------



## derMichi (3. April 2004)

Hallo ihr Sesselpuper!

Ich fahre auf meinem Cube Reaction (Hardtail) nen Ritchey Rizer WCS mit nem 70mm Diabolus Vorbau (25,4 Klemmung). Im nachhinein hätte ich mir lieber 31,8er geholt, der dünne Lenker sieht im bulligen Vorbau ein wenig verloren aus. 

Kann mir einer sagen wie kurz oder lang die Lenkerbreite optimal ist. Standard war 66cm. Saß ich wie auf ner Harley - nie wieder Achselschweiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L.C. (4. April 2004)

Ich bin zehn Jahre einen geraden Lenker mit Hörnchen an meinem CC-Bike gefahren. Irgendwann ist der Fahrspass im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes nicht mehr so toll gewesen (Vorderrad kam schwerer hoch, sehr gestreckte Sitzposition, Downhill immer gut, aber nie "chillig"). 
Da mir das Rad in seinem Gesamtaufbau aber sehr am Herzen lag und ich nichts ändern wollte, habe ich mir ein zweites zusammengebaut - mit RIZER.
Ergebnis:
Das Rad mit schmalem, geradem Lenker hat jetzt Slicks, eine Starrgabel und ist zum Heizen auf der Strasse perfekt.
Im Gelände fahre ich ein Stevens S9 mit RIZER und habe mehr Spasse denn je. Bei Rennen lasse ich genug Leute mit geraden Lenkern hinter mir, vor mir sowieso und kann als Fazit nur sagen:

Biken mit RIZER macht tausendmal mehr Spass (bergab kontrollierter, Wheelies gehen besster, bergauf im Wiegetritt angenehmer, bei Touren sowieso besser, Speed geht prima).

Sicher: Nichts für Top-Racer (z.B. Aerodynamik), aber sonst unschlagbar.

Meine Meinung
Grüße
L.C.


----------



## Bär-BT (5. April 2004)

Ich fahre auf meinen beiden Bikes schon immer Riser (Scott Strike und Race Face Prodigy Riser) und möchte das auch nicht missen.
Ich bin vor einiger Zeit auf dem Marine Nailtrail von nem Freund gefahren (das hat noch so nen richtig krassen neon-pinken Flatbar   ) und da fehlt mir einfach die Kontrolle und das sichere Fahrgefühl. Irgendwie zu kippelig das Ganze.

Also imho sind Riser nicht nur für Anfänger eine Option.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie mir auch optisch besser gefallen...


----------



## dkiki (10. April 2004)

Man kann auch Biogrips an nen CC Lenker anbringen. Die sind ergonomisch und man spart viel Gewicht. Außerdem sieht ein Downhilllenker am CC-Bike sche**** aus!


----------



## jruckdeschel (16. April 2004)

Servus,
ich habe heute eine 580mm breiten Flatbar gegen einen 620mm breiten 1 Zoll hohen Rizer getauscht.
Mein Eindruck nach 30 km ist das sich das Bike präziser lenken läßt und nicht so nervös ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Timmi (19. April 2004)

Hallo,

das ist hier ja eine direkte Glaubensfrage geworden ich
fahre schon ewig nur Rizerbars an meinen Rädern
und finde es alleine vom optischen viel Cooler ;-)
Außerdem muss der Lenker ja auch zur Schulterbreite
passen sonst sieht es ziemlich albern aus   

Grüße Tim


----------



## steward (19. April 2004)

Ich fahre schon einige Jahre Bike und muss sagen mit nem DH-Lenker lassen sich die meisten Buden einfach besser fahren. Ich hab derzeit auch nen Dh-Lenker am Bike und will aber wieder zurück auf Flatbar da ich sagen muss das man mit nem Dh-Lenker auf nem XC Bike viel zu aufrecht sitzt! 

MFG STEWARD  

www.dreck-sprung.de

Hier men BikE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steward (19. April 2004)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auch Biogrips an nen CC Lenker anbringen. Die sind ergonomisch und man spart viel Gewicht. Außerdem sieht ein Downhilllenker am CC-Bike sche**** aus!




BIOGRIPS DA SAGT DIE STYLEPOLIZEI NEIN DAZU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babu (19. April 2004)

ich fahr auch dh-lenker, aber nur, da ich meine cc,fr,monsterdrop-maschiene für alles misshandle. is zwar eigentlich nurn tourenfully( wird auch hauptsächlich dafür benutzt), aber für wheelie, und anfänger freeriden gehts auch.


----------



## polo (19. April 2004)

Sowohl Biogrips als auch DH-Lenker am CC-Rad sehen Schei$$e aus. Punkt.


----------



## dkiki (19. April 2004)

@STEWARD
Biogrips sind leichter als nen DH Lenker. Ein CC Bike hat halt keinen Komfort und sollte leicht sein!
Außerdem: was hat deine Sattelstütze auf dem Bild gekostet, was wiegt und von welchem Hersteller ist sie? Wollt mir schon immer eine Stütze mit dem geraden Kopf kaufen!
MfG,    Dominik


----------



## steward (20. April 2004)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> @STEWARD
> Biogrips sind leichter als nen DH Lenker. Ein CC Bike hat halt keinen Komfort und sollte leicht sein!
> Außerdem: was hat deine Sattelstütze auf dem Bild gekostet, was wiegt und von welchem Hersteller ist sie? Wollt mir schon immer eine Stütze mit dem geraden Kopf kaufen!
> MfG,    Dominik




Dat Teil is von SUNN. Keine Ahnung was die kostet oder wiegt. Aber es gibt solche Stützen von allen möglichen Herstellern --> THOMPSON, TUNE, RACE FACE usw.


----------



## dkiki (20. April 2004)

@ STEWARD
danke, aber Race Face ist ziemmlich teuer. behalt lieber meine!
Dominik


----------



## desigual (21. April 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ SaschaW: also gut, du darfst mit Rizer fahren. Mit Sondergenehmigung.
> Thb



Muss man sich jetzt die ganzen verpönten Dinger bei dir eintragen lassen?

Wenn ja dann fange ich mal an zu beichten, mein Vorbau zeigt nach oben, ich habe sowohl am RR als auch am RR eine Satteltasche, fahre mit Ventilkappen, fahre am MTB Griffe anstelle von Lenkerband und am RR fahre ich Triple.
und das allerschlimmmste ish glaube ich mein Tourenrad:
Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Kettenblattring, gefederter Vorbau, Klingel...


----------



## DeepDownB (27. April 2004)

coole sache
hab ja den rizer dran aber ich merk beim bergauf da is mir ein grader lenker lieber der gibt mehr druck


----------

